# missing DLL and I/O error



## SoConfused84 (Jul 26, 2007)

I downloaded a game from Gamehouse a while ago and it had been working fine until a few days ago when I started getting an error message stating that I was missing the .DLL file named EBADSERVINGT20.DLL. I then uninstalled the program, rebooted, searched for any remaining files, cleared my cache, rebooted again and tried to redownload the program then I got an error message stating that I had an I/O error which may be caused by a corrupt installation file or bad installation media. SIGH. I removed all files again, tried to download a Registry fix program and got the same I/O error!  I have Lavasoft AdAware already downloaded on my system and ran the program and removed all negligible files, rebooted again and tried to redownload the Registry fix...same I/O error. :down: Am I insane? 

I am currently running Windows 98 on this computer but have no idea about any of the other specs


----------



## Koroush (Jul 26, 2007)

Check your computer for viruses using AVG. 

You can also search for spyware and similar too while you are at it! 

Good luck.


----------



## SoConfused84 (Jul 26, 2007)

AVG? Ummm what does that stand for? :::blushes:::


----------



## Koroush (Jul 26, 2007)

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/us/frt/0


----------

